# Andrew help!



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi there,

I brought home my new montipora and got shocked when I saw small anemone colony on its side..
At first I was sure these are aiptasias, but after while when creatures settled and opened tentacles i saw this green spot in the middle of their bodies. Never saw glass anemone with this green stuff.. Are these aiptasia or some kind of zoanthids..?










another one..










thx.

Mario


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry i am not andrew







It looks like it's in the zoanthid family, My Bet it is a palythoa. (Green button polyp) I know a lil on shrooms, and that doesen't look like a florida, or yuma. (disk anenomy)


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here ya go a pic of palythoa's


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Raptor is correct. Aiptasia also have longer tentacles that are located closer to the mouth, as well as around the edges.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ya know after second glance. I see something under the rock that looks like a yuma. Can ya get a better pic of it? The pic is so dark i didn't see the underside.
If it is a yuma BONUS congrats.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice info guys


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are these bad, or just some anemones spruoting up in the tank?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>Sorry i am not andrew It looks like it's in the zoanthid family, My Bet it is a palythoa..

hehe, sorry , thx.. palythoa, pic you posted there Raptor looks promissling..

Bet, right? Couldt it be bloody Majano?

got to run to work I'll get back to you guys later...


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>yuma BONUS congrats..

Nope, its not bonus, it is attached to small rock behind,, have it for some time.

but I did scored bonus in my acropora check it out:










Your photo saved the day.. When watching them and comparing to mine there is no doubt.. Same organism..

I have the same topic posted on RC and some guy suggested If I'm about to take them away I should do it carefully course they are toxic and so...

lets say that I'd like to keep them (I mean if they are no pest or danger in any way it would be waste to destroy them, right?)

1. If I just leave them on monti, they'll keep on growing and spreading, I assume. Is this going to stress or harm my montipora in some way? probably ...

2. If so, is there a way or trick to move/relocate them away without hurting them...?

Raptor thats your colony, right? I saw it on tank photo.. nice babies...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor thats your colony, right? I saw it on tank photo.. nice babies...

Yes they are, Thanks. As for being toxic i have touched them quite a few times with bare hands, And i am not dead yet







The toxicity goes for all zoanthids not just this one.
The thing is nobody knows wich species is toxic. The poisons are rare I am sure as long as you keep carbon in your filters, And don't eat them. You will be fine.
It is funny how paranoid people get. Remember y2k? Same deal, Only speculation.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

This Ricordia you saw is only the biggest one on the rock behind (dead brain coral actualy) Love it , easy to deal with and its spreading like crazy, on the same rock there are at least 10 new babies.. I'll get some pics up....


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I love ricordia, And zoanthids. Have ya ever feed it a piece of fish? They are cool to watch eat. Almost like a venus fly trap. The acropora you have is cool! Also did ya buy that crab in there?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>They are cool to watch eat..

Yes, they close it in, I heard that really big ones can trap big fish such as benggai cardinal...







thats wild...

did not payed for it.. It came in... as you said bonus..







I uploading some more photos to pinned topic...


----------

